# install ubuntu 10.04



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 6, 2010)

has any one installed ubuntu 10.04 in virtualbox? i did and im haveing a problem with guest additions after i install them the mouse cursor disappears after reboot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

skellattarr said:


> has any one installed ubuntu 10.04 in virtualbox? i did and im haveing a problem with guest additions after i install them the mouse cursor disappears after reboot.



were did u get ubuntu 10.04?

if u mean 9.04 ya i installed it on microsoft VM and virtual (nvm im a tool) at anyrate. im not sure what the problem could be. i never install the add-ons i never found a need or they just didnt work. did you read any of the boxes that show up? do they say anything?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 6, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> were did u get ubuntu 10.04?
> 
> if u mean 9.04 ya i installed it on microsoft VM and virtual (nvm im a tool) at anyrate. im not sure what the problem could be. i never install the add-ons i never found a need or they just didnt work. did you read any of the boxes that show up? do they say anything?



if you google ubuntu 10.04 download it will be there its in alpha rite now so its prob a bug that will get worked out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2010)

o wow well imagine that. i didnt think it would be so fast.


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 6, 2010)

I wonder what the differences are between the current release and the upcoming 10.04 -Unless it's just for a preview, I'd stick with one that's already officially released (especially love LTS releases!)  You got me curious about it now though!


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 7, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> I wonder what the differences are between the current release and the upcoming 10.04 -Unless it's just for a preview, I'd stick with one that's already officially released (especially love LTS releases!)  You got me curious about it now though!



well i cant really tell you becouse it has problems in virtual box and i don't have another computer to test it on but later on if they fix it to run on virtual box ill let you know .


----------



## DreamSeller (Jan 8, 2010)

10.04 is out ? O_O


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah Lucid Lynx is already available in its first alpha stage.

It has some urgency hints and other strange artifacts left here and there which are part of a debugging feature in libnotify which will be disabled before the official release. 

it's look very similar to karmic koala, linux kernel is 2.6.32.9, the gnome version of this distribution is now 2.29.3, and empathy is the default instant messaging client


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess I'll wait for the official release in April...  A few more months isn't forever I guess.  Good luck Skellattarr in getting it to run in the virtual box!


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 12, 2010)

for those interested with the latest developement version of ubuntu, this is where you can get it :

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/  aka "daily build"


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 13, 2010)

blobster21 said:


> for those interested with the latest developement version of ubuntu, this is where you can get it :
> 
> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/  aka "daily build"



im downloading now i hope this one works in virtual box ill post if it dose


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 14, 2010)

it works with virtual box a little better at least i can see the mouse pointer now but still no 3d.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 18, 2010)

you should really check out Ubuntu 10.04 beta2


----------

